# Bluetooth Development



## random25252 (Oct 2, 2020)

Considering the state of bluetooth even following all of the available documentation driver support is patchy at best. Are there any plans for further bluetooth Development on FreeBSD?

I know that the codebase is lacking and bluetooth is not an ideal standard, but it has mainstream adoption and may be worth supporting.


----------



## a6h (Oct 2, 2020)

https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-bluetooth


			32.5. Bluetooth
		

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/netgraph
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/modules/netgraph/bluetooth/ubtbcmfw
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/usr.sbin/bluetooth/hcseriald
netgraph(4)
ng_ubt(4)
ubtbcmfw(4)
ng_bt3c(4)
sio(4)
ng_h4(4)
hcseriald(8)


----------



## Robert Kopp (Dec 8, 2020)

I'd be interested in seeing a "how-to" article from anyone who had successfully paired and used an audio device with FreeBSD. Mine is recognized, but I haven't been able to get it to work.


----------

